# Briggs and Stratton 17.5 Keeps Flooding



## a1handy (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a Murray mower with a twin v, 17.5 hp Briggs and Stratton engine. The engine has always had flooding problems but usually are intermitent. The last time I used the mower it flooded and continued to do so despite any efforts I made to correct the problem. I have removed the carburator and made sure there was no trash to prevent the needle from seating properly. I blew thru the passage way to make sure it was clear. When I restarted the engine the flooding continued and even when the engine is not running the gas continues to flow thru the carburator. Any suggestions on what I may try next or what the cause could be


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

If it is flooding, then the float is not seating the needle. Could have some crap from the gas tank.


----------



## a1handy (Nov 24, 2009)

*Flooding B&S*

It has a lot of trash in the gas tank but I cleaned it out. It is still flooding even after I checked the needle and seat and found no trash.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

The needle or seat could be damaged. You need to replace the needle and seat. Best of luck


----------



## Maytag (Dec 10, 2007)

Or float is "waterlogged" ??? Unless it's plastic. Yes, no?


----------

